# Holiday weight gain



## PhoebeC (Mar 24, 2017)

So we went away for a week to Fuerteventura , all inclusive. The food and drink was amazing. All of it, even just the breakfast, everything you could want and more. It was mainly tailored to German guests which was fine as all the meat and cheese you could dream of.

And the puddings where just epic! My daughter was in heaven with the jelly and icecream. 

I did my very best to be controlled and did manage my levels really well. In the heat my insulin works faster and I need less of it, and the same with some booze too. I just had to be wary and careful with the cocktails.

Anyway it was a week of over indulgence to my normally very strict healthy diet and the odd drink now and then. I didnt go crazy every meal time but it was plates of food ha!

In this one week I managed to put on 7lbs! It will take me until august to go back to normal. Worth it though!

Hubby said next year it will be 2 weeks!


----------



## Steff (Mar 24, 2017)

Now now Phoebe dont tell fibs now you were the one in heaven with the jelly and ice cream  really LOL.

So if we go with the figures then by rights if you go for 2 weeks you will put on 14 lbs


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 24, 2017)

If you can't indulge on holiday then when can you


----------



## PhoebeC (Mar 24, 2017)

That's over indulgence though ha! Yeah Steffens 14lbs for 2 weeks haha!


----------

